# Ectoline Spot on Flea treatment??



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Anyone used this if so how did you find it ?

I understand it is pretty new? Seems cheaper than Frontline and the person I spoke to couldn't recommend it enough.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

if you look closely the active ingredients are the same in both i think ectoline is just a cheaper name for same drug. i have used ectoline and dog and cat have both been fine (obv with respective drugs)


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

Effipro and Fibropro are also two new ones that have come out with the same active ingredient


----------



## emsky (Jul 26, 2011)

Wish i'd have known about this earlier .... just spent a fortune on frontline lol


----------

